# Diabetes UK Childrens Holidays are GREAT!



## Mojo (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,

It's been a while, hasn't it?? I've been in the Yorkshire Dales for the past week, volunteering for D:UK on one of their childrens holidays.
I have never ached so much in my life: caving, swimming, archery, absailing, canoeing, sailing, human table football... 
But it was all worth it, I have learnt so much more about the practicalities of managing diabetes (I have so much more empathy for you parents out there), but what I truly love is that this shows that these kids can go on to do what ever they want - which unfortunately is not always the attitude shared by their schools.
I want to thank all the kids I was with - I know I was supposed to be helping you as a dietitian, but you helped me so much more. And thank you for my certificate - it's going into my portfolio! 
Also a big thanks to D:UK for organising these events, as they seem like a logistical nightmare! Well done!


----------

